# se brosser les dents et les cheveux



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde ,

J'ai un doute affreux !

Est-ce qu'on peut factoriser le verbe 'se brosser' pour les deux verbes : se brosser les dents et se brosser les cheveux ?

Par exemple, la phrase ci-dessous  (en parlant des activités quotidiennes ) pourrait-elle être correcte ? 

- D'abord, je me suis brossé les dents et les cheveux, ensuite, j'ai pris le petit-déjeuner, etc.

Autant que je sache, normelement on les sépare et répète le verbe 'se brosser' , comme suit :

-D'abord, je me suis brossé les dents et puis je me suis brossé les cheveux., ensuite, j'ai pris le petit-déjeuner, etc.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## yannalan

Je en sais pas pourquoi, mais effectivement la première phrase me semble bizarre, mais c'est peut-être parce que chez moi on se lave les dents. Attendez d'autres avis...


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci _Yannelan_.
Mais chez vous c'est où ?  Quelle région de France ?


----------



## yannalan

Quand je dis "chez moi", il s'agit de ma famille proche, je ne sais pas d'où ça vient. J'ai lu que "brosser" semble s'imposer depuis les années 80.(j'ai 68 ans)


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, bon, merci !


----------



## Bezoard

Moi aussi (à Paris), je dis "se laver les dents" plutôt que "se brosser les dents". 
En tout cas, je ne mettrais pas "brosser" en facteur. Même si c'est grammaticalement acceptable, ça entraîne une impression bizarre, comme si  c'était la même opération de brossage, voire la même  brosse, pour les dents et les cheveux. 
J'ai l'impression que je pourrais plus facilement mettre en facteur "laver" : "lave-toi les mains et les dents."


----------



## Nanon

Moi, ça ne me pose aucun problème de factoriser _brosser_, même si :

on dit les deux, mais _se laver les dents_ est plus courant que _se brosser les dents_ (sauf chez les dentistes qui forment peut-être une population à part )
étant une femme à cheveux ondulés, je me _brosse _les cheveux (avec une brosse à cheveux, pas une brosse à dents, évidemment ) tandis que ces messieurs se _peignent _peut-être plus souvent (???). Bon, enfin, je me coiffe (c'est ce que je dis le plus souvent).



> Le bain, c'est rigolo mais il faut aussi se savonner et se shampouiner, se brosser les dents et les cheveux, se laver les mains.
> Source : Aller se laver





> Comment diable un mec peut-il apprécier d'être réveillé à six heures trente par un réveil, de bondir de son lit, s'habiller, ingurgiter un petit déjeuner, chier, pisser, se brosser les dents et les cheveux, se bagarrer en bagnole pour arriver dans un endroit où il fait essentiellement du fric pour quelqu'un d'autre et où on lui demande de dire merci pour la chance qu'il a ?
> Source : https://citations.ouest-france.fr/c...comment-diable-mec-peut-apprecier-101910.html


Ben, et une nana, alors ?! 


> 6 h 45. Comme d'habitude, vous avez mis votre réveil 15 minutes plus tôt que celui de votre amoureux, histoire de vous brosser les dents et les cheveux avant qu'il ne se réveille. Vous en profitez aussi pour vous rincer le visage et passer une touche de fard sur vos joues. Comme ça, quand il posera les yeux sur vous, vous serez toute fraîche et jolie. En week-end comme en semaine, pas question de vous laisser aller. Qu'importe si lui ne prend pas vraiment la peine d'aller se brosser les dents avant de vous embrasser le matin au réveil. L'essentiel c'est que VOUS soyez séduisante...
> Source : Etre une amoureuse parfaite, c'est épuisant !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dis indifféremment _se brosser les dent_s et _se laver les dents_, mais, quoique ce soit certainement correct syntaxiquement parlant, je ne dirais jamais _se brosser les dents et les cheveux_ ; c'est pour moi un zeugma.


----------



## Nanon

Quand on est à la bourre entre six heures trente et six heures quarante-cinq, on ne réfléchit pas au zeugma. Ou plutôt pas consciemment, ou pas dans ces termes. Car on voudrait bien, justement, tout faire en même temps !   

Et un zeugma n'est pas une faute (Capello dit d'ailleurs que la phrase est syntaxiquement correcte). D'ailleurs, le rapport entre _se brosser les dents_ et_ se brosser les cheveux_ est-il fondamentalement différent ? Le geste, lui, est certes différent (tout comme la brosse, d'ailleurs, et c'est heureux) et c'est bien à cause de cette différence qu'on peut avoir envie de répéter le verbe.

Si on veut prêter une intention à l'ellipse du verbe, pour moi, celle-ci peut signifier soit qu'on est pressé, soit que ces brossages sont une routine et que, dans ces cas, reprendre le verbe n'apporte pas de nouvelle information. Mais aucune des deux constructions ne me semble fautive.


----------



## Bezoard

J'avais aussi dit que c'est grammaticalement acceptable, mais, pour les mêmes raisons que MC, je n'aime pas cet attelage.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Le geste, lui, est certes différent (tout comme la brosse, d'ailleurs, et c'est heureux)


Justement, moi j'imagine _se brosser les dents et les cheveux_ avec la même brosse…


----------



## Nanon

Tu as trop d'imagination  .
On voit même ce genre d'horreurs :



Mais bon, avoue que ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde !
Je te laisse donner un bon coup de brosse sur ce fil qui en a bien besoin .


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup tout le monde. 
C'était très utile vos discussions.

[…]


----------



## Mr Swann

Dans un style humoristique on peut même dire

Ce soir j'ai brossé les dents de ma belle mère, ses cheveux, puis son tapis , ses chiens et enfin ses chevaux !


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci _Mr Swann_.

Mais c'est vous qui avez inventé ce contexte humoristique ou ça se dit vraiment en France ???


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, cela ne se dit pas du tout ; c'est une blague. 

_J'ai brossé les dents de ma belle-mère, ses habits puis un portrait peu reluisant d'elle._


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, bon, merci !
Mais pourquoi , vous avez commencé, tous les deux, votre blague par 'J'ai brossé _les dents de ma belle-mère_' ? C'est par hasard ?


----------



## Bezoard

L'humour en français s'est souvent fait au détriment des belles-mères !


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh!   Merci beaucoup _Bezoard. _  
C'est justement ce que je voulais savoir.


----------

